# any have a custom backrack on their rig?



## mikemac (Dec 12, 2003)

i was wondering if anyone has a custom back rack. i'm going to build one so i can mount my rotator and some work lamps on it but i just was looking for some ideas, type of tubing, where to mount, etc.
Mike


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Why not just buy a new one designed for your truck?They are only like $225.They are powder coated and made for each truck so you have the best visibility out your back window.And with there mounting system you don't have to drill into your truck bed.Just my 2cents


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

I bought a "Maine Truck Rack" from Katahdin Welding up here in Maine. I think they sell them down in your neck of the woods and they are great. However, you said you wanted to make your own and I can certainly respect that so...http://www.mainetruckracks.com for some ideas!


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I made one last year cost me abour 20 bucks and a few hours playing around in the shop.

I used 1" square tubing and 1/2 round tubing in the middle section.

I'll try to post a pic of it after the snow.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

i made one last year out of 1 X 3 square tubing almost looks like half of a roll bar ... but it attaches to my bed rail protectors which are made of angles iron ... but with the price of steel your better of just buying one ...


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

mikemac said:


> i was wondering if anyone has a custom back rack. i'm going to build one so i can mount my rotator and some work lamps on it but i just was looking for some ideas, type of tubing, where to mount, etc.
> Mike


do a search for "the big white plow" to see pics of mine


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

i have a pic of mine in forsties fleet thread


----------

